# is construction a bad career to go into in CA?



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> “The evidence is overwhelming: Contractors can’t afford to comply with the current rule, and the state doesn’t need it,” says Michael Kennedy, general counsel for the Associated General Contractors of America during a public hearing convened by the board’s executive officer.* “Given the choice between clean air and more jobs, or clean air and fewer jobs, it’s pretty clear which way the state should go.”*


:whistling2:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> :whistling2:


I haven't seen smog that bad in years. How old is that picture?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

it's not dated BB

~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only booming construction jobs in California will be boarding up bank foreclosed homes after the owners move to a different state...

That place is going to implode because of the massive debt hanging over the state... all those entitlements ran out of control for too long.. :no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Aren't you worried they'll all move to Long Island B4T....? ~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Aren't you worried they'll all move to Long Island B4T....? ~CS~


Nope... the cost of living here is just as bad... they will move to Texas.. very people friendly state..


----------



## devosf (Jan 17, 2012)

I live in California and while there is not a lot of new construction, there is a demand to maintain our existing infrastructure. I like the service and maintenance angle.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> Only booming construction jobs in California will be boarding up bank foreclosed homes after the owners move to a different state...
> 
> That place is going to implode because of the massive debt hanging over the state... all those entitlements ran out of control for too long.. :no:


Nope. We passed a temp sales tax. All is fine. 

As for property values, every year when the nation watches the Rose Parade, and they see us in flip flops and shorts, we get more people.:laughing:

Including my retired NYC detective buddy. He came to visit, and never left. Grew up on Long Island .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

big2bird said:


> Nope. We passed a temp sales tax. All is fine.




Your sales tax is going from 7.25% to 7.50%... increases are never temporary.. :no::no:

I can't see that tiny increase bailing your whole state out of the red...


----------



## LATTC (Feb 12, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> :whistling2:


I haven't seen smog like that since the 80's 

Here's the real downtown LA


----------

